# The Unit & The Amazining Race 3/28



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

The Unit (CBS) is showing up on 3/28 at both 6PM & 9PM (normal time) for Comcast, Bay Area, CA. The Amazing Race is listed as 7PM & 10PM. By default, the later won't record due to the standard repeat rules. My local TV listing agrees with this, but all on-line listings I looked at don't, and the early times seem odd...


----------



## Morocco Mole (Jul 12, 2002)

Good catch! :up:

This is TV schedule from the KPIX website :

5:30 PM CBS Evening News ( [NR]) 
6:00 PM CBS 5 Eyewitness News ( [NR]) 
7:00 PM Eye On The Bay ( [TV G]) 
7:30 PM Geraldo At Large ( [TV PG]) 
8:00 PM NCIS ( [TV PG]) 
9:00 PM The Unit ( [TVPG-VD]) 
10:00 PM The Amazing Race 9 ( [TV PG-L])

Be sure to make sure to check your to do lists and set up recordings to get the 9 PM and 10 PM showings.

IF not your Tivo will (erroneously) record The Unit at 6PM and not pick up the 9 PM and will do the same with Amazing Race (pick up the 7PM and not the 10 PM)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

One option might be to set up another recording (just something you'll delete afterwards) so that the shows in question get bumped to the later (real) times. That way if you have Keep At Most settings or other priorities, it will treat the recordings as SP occurrences instead of "manual" recordings. I'm pretty sure that if you cancel the earlier ones, it will NOT automatically pick up the later ones, but if they get bumped because you set up another recording, it will, although I'd check your to do list a little while later just to be sure.


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I was able to beat the TiVo into submission -)) by just having it show me the upcoming shows (e.g. for "The Unit") and selecting the 9PM one. It then canceled the 6PM recording. Just for grins (to see what the TiVo would do and on the *off chance* that there really was a showing at 6PM) I then "also recorded" the 6PM show and the TiVo then kept *both* the 6PM and 9PM showings.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

It wasn't just Comcast, the DirecTV listings were AFU'd as well. I looked around 8 and it showed both shows as being recorded already, but it was just local news.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Crap... Mine recorded the 7pm timeslot, which was all local KPIX shows... And I didn't realize this till today, so I missed this weeks TAR 

Anyone have a way for me to download this ep?


----------



## ralfwolf (May 14, 2004)

I didn't want to be the first to ask but now that we're on the subject, can I get a copy too?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

ralfwolf said:


> I didn't want to be the first to ask but now that we're on the subject, can I get a copy too?


Bittorrent. Gets to you faster than a DVD in the mail ever would.


----------



## ralfwolf (May 14, 2004)

actually, got it and burnt it to a svcd for nice viewing on my tv. Watched it last night.  I actually downloaded the wrong file at first because the episode numbering is not consistant. My wife was very pleased.


----------

